# Introducing Mr Metabo !!!woohooo



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

as title, look what just came :thumb:

problem is i dont have a backing plate, anyone got one they can get to me for the morning  lol, or know were i can get one


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

There was one in the box when I got mine.

You can get them from Machine Mart.

Steve


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

is yours the same as mine ?, theres not one in there :-(, what else should be there ?, all i got is all you see, theres not even a spanner, and no locking nut


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd chase that up - there should be a spanner or two.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im on the case, problem is the manual makes no refference to any extras, i have mailed the supplier and metabo


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

PM me your address and I'll shove a backing plate in the post tonight. It's only a £3 jobbie from Toolstation but it'll at least allow you to have a play over the weekend! Assuming the Royal Mail can deliver it in time!

Ben


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

top top man, you got pm


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

cosmos said:


> I'd chase that up - there should be a spanner or two.


just found this on the site

:wall:

Supplied complete with 
- Metabo 3 year XXL warranty when registered at www.Metabo.co.uk*
- 150mm diameter backing pad (while Metabo stocks last)


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

uk machine then?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh uk machine, saves getting the transformer out, i was going to import one but with shipping it was cheaper in the uk


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

well well? used it yet?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

not yet, weather isnt upto much yet


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> not yet, weather isnt upto much yet


That's no excuse!

Haven't you got a fridge-freezer?


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Tell me about it! A haven't used my pc yet either!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I just ordered one this morning alogn with a flexi backing pad, can't wait to use it woooohoooo! lol. 

The aote will be kept for just now depending how I like the metabo.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I just ordered one this morning alogn with a flexi backing pad, can't wait to use it woooohoooo! lol.
> 
> The aote will be kept for just now depending how I like the metabo.


Well you be sure to get practising JJ..........and if you're selling the Aote :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Moynas Polo GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

I've got one of these on its way with a full metabo polishing set! (dont know what that contains)

£55 brand spankin new, pays to be in the building trade sometimes!!:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

er, how did you manage £55, we tried trade and they all wanted £190 +


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> er, how did you manage £55, we tried trade and they all wanted £190 +


Yeah I want to know aswell..........and how many more you can get eh 

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Yeah I want to know aswell..........and how many more you can get eh
> 
> Bryan


yeh, here is mr trade, and he cant get them at that cost, the retail on them was £300


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Moynas Polo GTi said:


> I've got one of these on its way with a full metabo polishing set! (dont know what that contains)
> 
> £55 brand spankin new, pays to be in the building trade sometimes!!:thumb:


hey we are in the building trade too, where did you get it for £55 cheapest I got quoted was £160 I think.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i guess it must be dodgy


----------



## Moynas Polo GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont deal in dodgy goods not worth it @ the end off the day, i get CHEAP power tools from our store man @ work! I work for a massive company which gets big discounts!! as most stuff we buy in bulk!!

Its a Metabo polisher think it might be the model down / older version with metal front but for that price i dont mind!! comes with all the trimmings brand new!

I get good discount e.g Paslode nail gun with 2 batts £230 brand new retail over £300+vat or makita 18v combi drill £140 with 3 batts! also 110v transformers for £20

Also got him to try and source a pc but porter cable are gunna stop importing all there products full stop soon ie drills, nail guns etc 

You Gotta Know these people!!:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its with you saying you got one off these on the way mate, people assumed you had got , well one of these on the way, if its not this model then fair enough


----------



## Moynas Polo GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

Well fingers crossed it is this new one, dont no which one it is but theres only 2 on the market PE 7175 or the PE 12-175 which is your one i take it from the rubber grab end!! 

Ill find out when i get it, could have had the dw849 dewalt for £70 but hate most off there stuff!!

I must learn to explain myself clearer! sorry


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well if its a PE 12-175 i will have 10 of them from you


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I got my metabo today and i had the same deal blue, no backing plate or spanner lol! 

Feels absolutely solid though although a tad heavier than 2.2kg?? I ordered a flexi pad from a site (forget the name) so hoping it comes soooooooon. 

Its much quieter than the cheaper Aote and Makita, I noticed that first and feels nicer to hold better manufacturing techniques I think. 

Chuffed


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Soooo JJ does that mean you'll be binning the Aote then :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I got my metabo today and i had the same deal blue, no backing plate or spanner lol!
> 
> Feels absolutely solid though although a tad heavier than 2.2kg?? I ordered a flexi pad from a site (forget the name) so hoping it comes soooooooon.
> 
> ...


yeh i spoke to meatbo uk and they say there is no need for a spanner with it because of its spindle locking button, and that the free backing palte was part of a summer offer and is no longer available


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

how many transformers can you get


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I could do with a new one you see


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol sorry not yet Bryan I like them both as the Aote is easier to move and maybe cuts better because of the extra weight, I have yet to use the Metabo so Ill see what I think now lol.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Soooo JJ does that mean you'll be binning the Aote then :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Get yourself over to JJ's and get a free demo


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Get yourself over to JJ's and get a free demo


No problem Alex I'm on my way :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lmfao, your still on for next saturday?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> lmfao, your still on for next saturday?


Sorry JJ I must have missd this one :doublesho .........yep sure am just need to pop your post code into the satnav and I'll be on my way............probably still get lost eh 

I'll drop you line early in the week :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well got my megs backing plate from the usa and i can confirm that they FIT woohooo


----------

